# property near mine for sale



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not involved in this real estate in any way, other than it is near the property I'm thinking about selling. So, I think about it in comparison with my place.

What I know about it: It is shaped like a slice of pie, and is virtually ALL vertical. If you google map it, the property is between Dan Bean and Brown Lane, starting where Brown Lane starts.

There is a small, almost level, place at the bottom corner (where Dan Bean makes a sharp turn) where there used to be a structure/house, which is where I guess the well and septic are located - but there has been no building there for several years. There is a small place at the top that is level, and not wooded, and I think there is the remains of a structure/house there. Kudzu has taken over at the pointed end of the property. 

Knoxville TN MLS # 857889
If the link works:
http://www.flexmls.com/cgi-bin/main...ver.html&no_html_header=true&i=zs6d64si90i,16


----------

